# New Idea please help!!!



## blue_moon_721 (May 2, 2008)

Hello,

I work at a trail stable in NY at the moment and one day not long ago I had the kewlest idea ever. Does any one ever get tired of just walking on a trail? Or even just trotting or cantering? I watch alot of those fantasy/16th century movies where people run around in forests being chased while on horseback. 

Is it just me or does that sound/look like a lot of fun? I mean, aside from the whole 'if they catch me im dead' deal. 

My idea is that I open a stable where anyone (with some age restrictions) can come and ride and make their own 'chase scene'

What I need are some business partners, I would like to make the stable somewhere around Westchester NY (since I live in brooklyn)
If you have an intrest in this idea please email me at the address below and I will be happy to discuss my ideas with you. I already have most things planned out: type of trails, horse breeds/requirements, basic stable layout (which we could discuss further) other services we may have as well

Please email me at this address: *[email protected]*

put the subject as *'chase scene'*

I look forward to hearing from you soon thank you for your time, 

Christy


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

Hmm, would you be able to get insurance for that? Those kind of chase scenes require really skilled riders and well-trained horses, and even plain old hunting (as in fox-hunting-style) needs experience ...


----------



## blue_moon_721 (May 2, 2008)

I know there is going to be alot of time training going into this but that is why there will be varying types of trails and as people get more advanced they go on to harder trails and more complicated scenes.


----------

